Ask HN: What are some must have plugins for Sublime text? - essofluffy
======
mtmail
For me it's the linters for 5+ programming languages and the color picker.
[https://packagecontrol.io/browse/popular](https://packagecontrol.io/browse/popular)

------
andrei_says_
Gitgutter makes it trivial to see diffs in-line while editing

